# 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line - Auto Hold Parking Brake



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all,

Just bought a new R-Line MQB Tiguan and I want to enable the auto-hold parking brake feature that is missing from my USA-spec Tiguan. Does anyone know if its simply a matter of replacing the switch with PN: 5NN927225 and VCDS Coding?

I really want to enable this feature, but not sure if additional wiring will also be necessary

Thanks


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone figure this out? Would love to add it to mine. Had it on my cc and loved it.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

pillpusher84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just bought a new R-Line MQB Tiguan and I want to enable the auto-hold parking brake feature that is missing from my USA-spec Tiguan. Does anyone know if its simply a matter of replacing the switch with PN: 5NN927225 and VCDS Coding?
> 
> ...


Not certain what you're asking here. If you have adaptive cruise control and come to a stop with a car in front of you then press either the resume or set button and the car will apply breaks to keep sell until you press the throttle.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

My guess the OP means like automatic hill assist, whenever you park your vehicle the parking brake engages.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Auto hold*



Zabes64 said:


> My guess the OP means like automatic hill assist, whenever you park your vehicle the parking brake engages.


On my 2009 Tig, I had the auto hold and it was great. When activated, it would auto turn on parking brake every time you came to a complete stop. So if I was in the drive thru and had to reach my purse on the passenger floor, I didn't have to worry about my foot slipping off the brake pedal. It did have the brake slip one time when it was raining so I would have never relied on auto hold on hills. That is the time you actually put the vehicle in park

Cindy


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Quick Google got me this:

"The auto-hold function disappeared for 2012 Tiguans on all trims in Canada and the US. For 2009-2011, it was standard on all trims"

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5675188-Auto-Hold-button#/topics/5675188


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

cjconover said:


> On my 2009 Tig, I had the auto hold and it was great. When activated, it would auto turn on parking brake every time you came to a complete stop. So if I was in the drive thru and had to reach my purse on the passenger floor, I didn't have to worry about my foot slipping off the brake pedal. It did have the brake slip one time when it was raining so I would have never relied on auto hold on hills. That is the time you actually put the vehicle in park
> 
> Cindy


I loved the auto-hold feature on our '09 Tiguan Wolfsburg - it has been missing on the 3 Tiguans we have purchased since that one.

Out of the 4 Tiguan's we have had, my wife still loves that one the best - even without the Pano Roof that we will not live without.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Zabes64 said:


> My guess the OP means like automatic hill assist, whenever you park your vehicle the parking brake engages.


Autohold does not use the parking brake to hold the car. It uses hydraulic pressure on the brake caliper pistons to hold the car

If you sit with the autohold on for too long, then it switches to the parking brake. Likewise when you shut the car off and open the door.

I had it on my 08 Passat 6-speed manual and it was a feature I rarely used.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

